# Long coats - any personality differences?



## Kejasa (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have read on a couple websites that long coat shepherds tend to have a more mellow personality. Have you guys found this to be true in general?

Thanks for you replies!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't see how the coat would make a difference in personality traits...however, my long coated male is the most mellow, calm, affectionate gsd I've ever had


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't say for sure yet because mine is still a puppy and very high strung. Although I have to say that in the last month he has mellowed out a lot more. 
I am hoping that he becomes even more so. I will say that my last stock coat was much mellower than my long coat is now. 
I can't really say it's a coat thing though?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't see that, either, given that I saw a litter that included two LCs and both parents were short stock.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

My long coat is the most energetic and has the most drive of any of my GSDs and is my first long coat. He is similar to his short coated brothers. I have had a short coated working line before, but Dude (long coat) has more energy. I think it is purely genetics. Color and coat don't matter.


----------

